# True Crime TV Shows



## hopefull (Oct 14, 2010)

I really enjoy watching true crime tv shows like 48 Hour Mystery, Dateline, 20/20, 48 Hour on ID, Wicked Attaction, I Almost Got Away With It, Cold Blood, Forensic Files, New Detectives, etc. Problem is I've watched just about every new episode. Anybody know any good shows similar to these that maybe I've missed?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Crimewatch is brilliant. Crimewatch UK that is.

I saw Jhannify and Hello22 doing a bank-robbery on it once. They never gave me a loan though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Crimewatch is brilliant. Crimewatch UK that is.
> 
> I saw Jhannify and Hello22 doing a bank-robbery on it once. They never gave me a loan though.


For Christ sake Gary, tell everyone while your at it.....


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Crimewatch is brilliant. Crimewatch UK that is.


 What kind of crime is there in the UK? People stabbing each other with knitting needles?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> What kind of crime is there in the UK? People stabbing each other with knitting needles?


 haha, gawd no. Nothing as violent as that. Mainly just people stealing each other's tea and muffins!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

hopefull said:


> I really enjoy watching true crime tv shows like 48 Hour Mystery, Dateline, 20/20, 48 Hour on ID, Wicked Attaction, I Almost Got Away With It, Cold Blood, Forensic Files, New Detectives, etc. Problem is I've watched just about every new episode. Anybody know any good shows similar to these that maybe I've missed?


There's something addicting about crime shows, isn't there? The most recent shows I watched were from CIA (crime investigation Australia). Some of the shows were interesting, but others were plain tasteless/offending. Anyhow, I've stopped watching crime shows because they were making me a little paranoid :um


Dub16 said:


> haha, gawd no. Nothing as violent as that. Mainly just people stealing each other's tea and muffins!


:lol


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

If you want a good indepth crime tv show, I'd highly suggest The Wire. 
It's not reality based but it is one of the most realistic crime shows ever made. It's not like CSI that wraps up every episode with the same stupid formula. This show is all about character development and looking at the issues from both sides. 

Warning. It's highly addictive.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

ah, true crime. i have no interest in any of the fictional crime shows, but i don't know what i would have done without true crime the past few years seeing as how it is often the only remotely interesting thing on tv past 3 am.

anyway, i can think of several you missed. in order of best to worst i recommend dominick dunne's power privilege and justice, the investigators, masterminds, murder by the book, cold case files, body of evidence, north mission road, parko pi and first 48. there's also psychic detectives, but that can get a bit annoying with the psychics.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

America's Most Wanted, I like Law & Order SVU, I don't care if it's fiction, they get stories from true crimes, very good shot


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I love true crime shows. I think most of the shows you mentioned are on the new Investigation Discovery channel (ID) which I've been watching a lot lately. If I start watching that channel or any other type of true crime show like Forensic Files or Cold Case Files, I find it very difficult to turn away. I probably know a lot more about serial killers than I should. :um :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm a huge fan of 20/20, Dateline NBC and any similar show that's on television. It was what connected me and a girl I once dated, we both were way too fascinated with killers and mysteries of the world, etc.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

hopefull said:


> I really enjoy watching true crime tv shows like 48 Hour Mystery, Dateline, 20/20, 48 Hour on ID, Wicked Attaction, I Almost Got Away With It, Cold Blood, Forensic Files, New Detectives, etc. Problem is I've watched just about every new episode. Anybody know any good shows similar to these that maybe I've missed?


I like all those shows too. the BIO channel features these shows plus more, all day and night long.


----------



## alfredd88 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like watching crime TV shows usually I watched 8 Hour on ID, Wicked Attaction. They have great stories.


----------



## JoseSantos (May 17, 2011)

*Burke and Hare*

Have you seen the Burke and Hare documentary? (Burke and Hare the Body Merchants) It is a great portrayal of what really happened concerning the two. Don't watch the 2010 film though, it is just a comedy that isn't as factual.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> What kind of crime is there in the UK? People stabbing each other with knitting needles?


luckily we had the correct conscious of not allowing all our citizens guns. 

Knife crime I think is still the main killer though.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I love watching docummentaries about serial killers. At this point, i think i'v seen them all. What is sad, i can often relate to them when it comes to their early life. Anyone else noticed something similar?


----------



## dreamomeo007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monk Tv Show............


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I love Forensic Files.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Dub16 said:


> Crimewatch is brilliant. Crimewatch UK that is.
> 
> I saw Jhannify and Hello22 doing a bank-robbery on it once. They never gave me a loan though.


A fellow Crimewatch lover! (Sorry, old comment)

I like crime documentaries where you actually find out who the killer was, but I hate the ones that keep you hanging and turn out to be an unsolved case, or the shows where some psychic guesses who the murderer is.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I love I Almost Got Away With It. I've got a DVD somewhere called 'Fugitive Chronicles' - kind of similar,about fugitives who escape justice for long periods of time...


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Murder Porn? No thanks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The only reason I ever watch them is they always get people with the weirdest voices to narrate them. Like Bill Kurtis. I can honestly listen to this man talk about anything and it's more interesting because it's him.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to watch Fugitive Chronicles a lot and I Almost got away with it.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

hopefull said:


> I really enjoy watching true crime tv shows like 48 Hour Mystery, Dateline, 20/20, 48 Hour on ID, Wicked Attaction, I Almost Got Away With It, Cold Blood, Forensic Files, New Detectives, etc. Problem is I've watched just about every new episode. Anybody know any good shows similar to these that maybe I've missed?


some one is training to become the worlds best criminal. if you watch them enough you know how to kill people without etracting attention.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

48 Hours Mystery is good.


----------

